# If You Arn't Camping This Weekend What Are You Doing



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I don't go camping on Holiday weekends because I just don't want to fight the crowds. So instead I'm laying tile in my bathroom, not nearly as much fun as camping but DW wants it done and it is the last room that needs to be done so it will be nice to have it all done.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Well we are pulling baseboards trying to find where the water intrusion from Tropical Storm Fay is coming into our house. I also have a very long honey do list. Unfortunately we cannot bring our Outback home to work on Mods (deed restrictions).


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I work Monday (the TV Station never closes) but we drove up to Sacramento Friday night to visit my daughter and son-in-law. She is less than two weeks from her due date so we will soon be grandpa and grandma! We intend to make a little Outbacker of her!!!









Walter


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Moving our daughter into the University of Delaware on Sunday. Relaxing on Monday. (or maybe cleaning out the garage)

Gary


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Building a cat carrier. Need one that will carry two medium sized cats and fit into the back of the crew cab. I'm on my second attempt and since I don't have any plans, I'm building it by the trial and error method. Definitely not fast track. The problem are the cats. They don't travel well. One is 14 years and the other is 10. Solution, build a cat condo that starts in the cab and meanders through the slider to the shell in back. We need the carrier to transport them from the house to the truck and then to the trailer. If all goes according to plan, or at least my idea, the carrier will become a part of the cat condo. Hopefully the cats will have enough room and comfort to ride quietly in the truck.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We are taking the kids to Train Town in Sonoma.
Great fun for the kids and my ulterior motive is to get some miles
on my new 2500 Durmax so I can tow!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Installing the DEXTER E-Z Flex equalizers on the fiver. Canceled the trip to Topsail due to the tropical storm approaching the Gulf. We were scheduled to arrive Sunday for a week. Have rescheduled for NEXT Sunday. pcm


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I was going to a remote ranch in South TX. to camp but they got so much rain this week that I could not chance towing the OB down a 12 mile dirt road and risk getting stuck.







So now I am cutting the grass and cleaning the garage and doing some other sttuff that I don't want to do. On the positive side the boat will get in the water on Labor Day in hopes to catch some Red Fish.







What ever you end up doing this weekend enjoy.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Motorcycle rally







in town so the Fire Department is staying busy.








14 day dry camping trip starts next week in Central Colorado and so does the color changing in the aspen trees, YEA!!!!!

Tony


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Same here - avoid campgrounds on holiday weekends when possible. But we did visit the Outback at the storage place and love the new covered spot we snagged on August 1st.

The Outback visit was a break from painting the master bath and bedroom. Boy, do I hate to paint but I sure like the results.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

We HAD reservations to go camp at the beach this weekend, but since school and sports started up for the kids, we decided it would be nice to enjoy a long weekend at home for a change.
I took this as an opportunity to install the Firestone Airbags on my Excursion. Now I just need to find another weekend to take the Outback out for a spin to see how they perform with a load.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just a typical 3 day weekend around here...No plans for camping, just hanging out and bbq'ing with friends


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Just a typical 3 day weekend around here...No plans for camping, just hanging out and bbq'ing with friends


I'm thinking...Every days a holiday for Skipershe!!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Once again taking the Outback down to our special spot for the Labor day fireworks show.

Labor day fireworks


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Unfortunately, I must work all weekend. Since I work in a small hospital I must cover the lab for 72 hours







I'll be 
working 12 hours shifts and doing on call for the other 12 hours. Can't wait for tuesday morning so I can get some well
deserve rest.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So far, nothing but sitting around the house relaxing.......but, the DW came home with paint for 3 rooms in the house so I know whats on the future agenda.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Working too.. Just outside Kansas City, Ks on I-35. Hoping to make Albuquerque late tonight.

I know traffic going into Phoenix will be bad on Monday, so I'm going to try to make a bunch of miles today.

I'm running hwy 54 thru Ks. 80 miles shorter than going down I-44.

Pretty happy with my mileage. Getting 14mpg... lol I have a lil cute 24 foot sundance 5er.. It has the xrta lite option.. Bet any 1/2 ton could tow this lightweight.. Looks pretty funny with a dually towing a baby 5er.

Going to Camping World in Avondale, Az.

Then I will go home for a day or so on the way back to Indiana.

Have a great day all!

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Working, I love holiday pay...


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Working, I love holiday pay...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

On call, waiting for the phone to ring. James


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We are taking this weekend off from camping and trying to locate a 21RS in the southwest to buy. We have located a couple contenders and hope to make a decision soon. Hate to get rid of the Coleman pop-up. We have enjoyed the heck out of it, but now is the time to move up. Looking for less set up time, more amenities (indoor plumbing), less wind problems, and a fresh group of friends to meet along lifes travels. 
Holiday camping is best left to the amatures and us seasoned professionals should stay out of their way.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Staying home, going online, mowing grass, and getting the kids ready for school. So much for another summer.







All is not lost though, there's still fall camping to look forward too.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I WAS going to go camping (dry camping at Table mountain to do some astronomy) but the weather has been so lousy in August here that the promise of a nice weekend drove me to trying to finish the patio project (I've been working since June). Since the forecast had been for dry and warm it was going to be a perfect opportunity to get some of the last details done that require dry conditions. So of course it is raining.

My only consolation is that it would have been a bad weather time where we were going to go too so I at least didn't miss the astronomy opportunity. I still haven't finished the project though - and now I'm out of summertime and my available volunteer (with his class load he'll be spending almost all off-school hours doing homework and projects) is not going to be available for helping.

>(

Today we are all going to dinner to celebrate three birthdays (in the last 6 days) and our 26th anniversary (Sept 4th) with BOTH our kids.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Too bad the weather did not corporate with no moon right now it is a good weekend to do some. Well I'm hoping that the wind will die down here so I can setup and do some Astronomy even if it is only in my light polluted back yard. I need to train mt PEC something I haven't done yet then I might get some good pictures. Hope the rest of your weekend goes well.



BigBadBrain said:


> I WAS going to go camping (dry camping at Table mountain to do some astronomy) but the weather has been so lousy in August here that the promise of a nice weekend drove me to trying to finish the patio project (I've been working since June). Since the forecast had been for dry and warm it was going to be a perfect opportunity to get some of the last details done that require dry conditions. So of course it is raining.
> 
> My only consolation is that it would have been a bad weather time where we were going to go too so I at least didn't miss the astronomy opportunity. I still haven't finished the project though - and now I'm out of summertime and my available volunteer (with his class load he'll be spending almost all off-school hours doing homework and projects) is not going to be available for helping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Labor Day, doesn't that mean you work all day?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My brother is taking the scope out to see what he can manage. The weather is clearing rapidly so he may have a chance. If it is clear after we get home from our night out I may set up the scope (I'm finally equipped for light astrophotography) and see if I can't get a picture or two of the Pleiades.

I hate wasting the new moon!



N7OQ said:


> I WAS going to go camping (dry camping at Table mountain to do some astronomy) but the weather has been so lousy in August here that the promise of a nice weekend drove me to trying to finish the patio project (I've been working since June). Since the forecast had been for dry and warm it was going to be a perfect opportunity to get some of the last details done that require dry conditions. So of course it is raining.
> 
> My only consolation is that it would have been a bad weather time where we were going to go too so I at least didn't miss the astronomy opportunity. I still haven't finished the project though - and now I'm out of summertime and my available volunteer (with his class load he'll be spending almost all off-school hours doing homework and projects) is not going to be available for helping.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooooh, let us know if you post the pics someplace, my 8yo is the space guy of the family, he'll be thrilled to see pics!

Our original plan for the weekend was to get the OB set up and ready for our first trip, and go scope out a couple of the local campgrounds just to see how crazy they are, BUT John got called in to work a 12hr shift today, so I read lots of forum posts, and made reservations for weekend trips in Sept, Oct, and Nov, so we've got solid plans now, yay!

Unfortunately, being military, no holiday pay for him, buuuuuuuuut, I think he won't have much guilt about taking the Friday off for our Oct. trip to Ocean City. Kids don't have school that day so we could be in OC for checkin at 2pm, which would be nice. Especially since we'll be ahead of the weekend crowd going over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.

Lynne


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Please thank your DH for his service to our country for me. Here are a few pictures I took with my old Telescope, when I get time to get the new one set up I should get much better ones.









This is a eclipsed moon









Normal Moon









M42 the Orion Nebula









M8 the Lagoon Nebula

When ever I get the new scope setup for astrophotography and all aligned I will post the new pictures as I get them.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Please thank your DH for his service to our country for me. Here are a few pictures I took with my old Telescope, when I get time to get the new one set up I should get much better ones.
> 
> When ever I get the new scope setup for astrophotography and all aligned I will post the new pictures as I get them.


Same backatcha!

He's retiring next fall, and we're plotting a summer trip while he's on terminal leave. I used my job-hunting freebie time two years ago for our great cross-country trip, and it was well worth it.

Thanks so much for posting the pics, they're GREAT!! Jeremy was very excited to see them.

=)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well Just as I was going to setup the scope last night the winds came up with winds from 12 to 35 mph winds







So I will have to wait until next weekend to try again. For some reason on new moon weekends the weather is bad, cloudy, windy etc, but great seeing on full moon days











BigBadBrain said:


> I WAS going to go camping (dry camping at Table mountain to do some astronomy) but the weather has been so lousy in August here that the promise of a nice weekend drove me to trying to finish the patio project (I've been working since June). Since the forecast had been for dry and warm it was going to be a perfect opportunity to get some of the last details done that require dry conditions. So of course it is raining.
> 
> My only consolation is that it would have been a bad weather time where we were going to go too so I at least didn't miss the astronomy opportunity. I still haven't finished the project though - and now I'm out of summertime and my available volunteer (with his class load he'll be spending almost all off-school hours doing homework and projects) is not going to be available for helping.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I managed to get the small scope out and try some photography. This is the first time trying to marry my Canon 350D with my Meade telescope and it was a learning experience. Remember to check the batteries in the camera AND the telescope! It took me forever to get the focus right - snap a time exposure, wait for the noise reduction image time then chimp the picture with max magnification to see if the stars were focused then try again. By the time I got the focus dialed in the batteries of the telescope were dying and the tracking was off. All of the in focus images had tracking smear.

Oh well, next time I'll be all ready to go.

BBB

The Pleiades: Electra is the upper right bright star:


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice BBB, nice round stars and I can see the nebula gasses around the stars. I have had everything go wrong when doing astrophotogrphy and it gets worse when you are away from home. On my last camping trip I forgot the bolts that bolt the scope to the wedge so I could only do visual work, which I did enjoy. I have forgotten my eyepieces, Guide camera, illuminated eyepiece, camera mounts etc. Just about the time I get the scope dialed in I get dew on the lens.

I find it very hard to focus when I'm Using my Digital Canon, looking through the eyepiece at a faint object it a real pain. With the new scope I can use high precision mode where the scope moves to a bright star close to the object first then you center it and at that time I can focus it with the electronic focuser then hit the button and it moves to the objects.

I really need to find a camp ground in the mountains that have no trees, and plan a trip on the new moon.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I finally bought and installed two MaxxAir II vent covers. I thought they might cut down on the available light inside, but not so.... With the rains coming this winter, these will help considerably with fresh air. They really went on easily (had my son install them!)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

john7349 said:


> Well I finally bought and installed two MaxxAir II vent covers. I thought they might cut down on the available light inside, but not so.... With the rains coming this winter, these will help considerably with fresh air. They really went on easily (had my son install them!)


This a mod I really need to do, when it is raining or cold and we do most of the cooking inside I get a lot of moisture and the windows get a low of dew so it would be nice to turn on the fan and remove the moist air. I think is would be nice when the day was hot but as the night cools down you could get the hot air out of the camper. I would think you could use it like a whole house fan open a window next to you and leave it on low. I have more mods to do than money, bummer


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, I had a change of plans...I decided to come down with a horrible cold and spend the rest of my weekend in bed


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Well, I had a change of plans...I decided to come down with a horrible cold and spend the rest of my weekend in bed


EWWW! Hope you're feeling better now...


----------

